# Let's Say American Society Collapses in Our Lifetimes; What Do?



## furūtsu (Feb 17, 2021)

Basically what the title says. Doomposting is fun and all, but let's get down to business; if shit really hits the fan, what are the best ways to survive, live, and stay productive?

Where do former members of a collapsed civilization go? Rome went extinct but Romans didn't.

Also, as part of this intellectual exercise, let's assume the Great Reset doesn't force us into pods and we end up with Mad Max instead, or something akin to it.


----------



## Sarcastic Niggerman (Feb 17, 2021)

For one, go outside and talk to your neighbors. That's a good start.


----------



## Ita Mori (Feb 17, 2021)

Go outside and stop thinking twitter and some liberal wiggers schoolteaching in New York/California = the world.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 17, 2021)

chill even harder than before


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Feb 17, 2021)

Fight over the last of the gasoline.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 17, 2021)

Either you cope or rope. Provided you don't die before you can cope or rope.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Feb 17, 2021)

Just stop living in a society, lol


----------



## Dave. (Feb 17, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Basically what the title says. Doomposting is fun and all, but let's get down to business; if shit really hits the fan, what are the best ways to survive, live, and stay productive?
> 
> Where do former members of a collapsed civilization go? Rome went extinct but Romans didn't.
> 
> Also, as part of this intellectual exercise, let's assume the Great Reset doesn't force us into pods and we end up with Mad Max instead, or something akin to it.


We either form a New California Republic or someone changes their name to Caesar and rounds up a bunch of football gear and calls themselves the Legion:


----------



## augment (Feb 17, 2021)

Make America 2 obviously.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Feb 17, 2021)

where were u wehn america was kill?

i was sitting on my couch when fon rang

"america is kill"

"no"


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 17, 2021)

Form a raider gang with your neighbors.


----------



## furūtsu (Feb 17, 2021)

Sarcastic Niggerman said:


> For one, go outside and talk to your neighbors. That's a good start.





Ita Mori said:


> Go outside and stop thinking twitter and some liberal wiggers schoolteaching in New York/California = the world.


I was shitposting out of boredom, but I just wanna point out that it's kinda hard to "just go outside" if you live in a blue state and have retard neighbors who think you'll kill them and their grandmas by glancing in their directions without 3 masks on, lol.


----------



## Weed Eater (Feb 17, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> it's kinda hard to "just go outside" if you live in a blue state and have retard neighbors who think you'll kill them and their grandmas by glancing in their directions without 3 masks on, lol.


As someone who came from Cali, I honestly think the best bet for those people are to try and get out from the blue state as good as they can. Take up space in places like Montana, Idaho, Utah, ect. I'd be trying to drive out and possibly meet certain family at midway points to help get them into the red state I had recently moved to. The first thing that truly comes to mind if America suddenly collapsed would be the absolute havoc wrecking major cities. Blue states like Cali, Oregon, Washington, and plenty others will just have people immediately looting, or planning to do so. I believe other states relevant in the Plains of the nation like Kansas, Indiana, maybe certain parts of Texas too (but that's a big state with a lot of blue interference now, could go either way) would possibly end up more civilized purely just due to the attitude of most people. You mention how blue states aren't neighborly, well I can say with guarantee that the red state I'm personally in was a complete 180 spin moving out from SJWfornia.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 17, 2021)

What constitutes "collapse"?


----------



## furūtsu (Feb 17, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> What constitutes "collapse"?


Brazil 2.0

We don’t do a full return to monke but society no longer functions on a civilized level, massive crime rates, rampant corruption, constant riots, have to bribe cops just to travel etc


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 17, 2021)

The best advice is to fit in with the new society which comes as a result. Invest in bondage gear and assless chaps while you still can. A hockey mask never hurt anyone either:


----------



## Sarcastic Niggerman (Feb 17, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Brazil 2.0
> 
> We don’t do a full return to monke but society no longer functions on a civilized level, massive crime rates, rampant corruption, constant riots, have to bribe cops just to travel etc


Luckily, some communities are far better equipped to handle such a breakdown in America then Brazil. Not all, but some.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Feb 17, 2021)

Start walking to the Natick Twinky factory. Maybe hang out at Randy Newmans place for a while.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Feb 17, 2021)

If the USA went 'poof' then the UK will follow in like two nanoseconds. So I guess I go across the road to where my hot neighbour lives, show her my gun, my potato/cabbage/carrot/broccoli plots, and my ability to collect rainwater and offer to share them if she becomes my cavewife. Then either get murdered for the aforementioned assets, or become a bandit king with the aforementioned assets.

Most likely starve to death though.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm getting everything essential that I can fit into the car along with a few items of sentimental or entertainment value and I'm bugging out to my dad's farm in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Enjoy_the_Soylence (Feb 18, 2021)

A major reason Rome fell was de-urbanization. Move to the country, start farming? I've been trying to grow a few food crops the past few years, just to supplement groceries and uh, it ain't easy. I'm a bad farmer. When the food supply chain breaks, _so many_ people are going to starve to death.


----------



## “Fun”times (Feb 18, 2021)

Well the obvious answer is go live in a van down by the river.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 18, 2021)

Obviously organizing a small army with a cohesive, wacky theme (greasers, Roman Legionaires, etc) to rule the wastes is first priority.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 18, 2021)

Get together with my extended family and we all go into the mountains and form our own little society I guess.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Feb 18, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Basically what the title says. Doomposting is fun and all, but let's get down to business; if shit really hits the fan, what are the best ways to survive, live, and stay productive?
> 
> Where do former members of a collapsed civilization go? Rome went extinct but Romans didn't.
> 
> Also, as part of this intellectual exercise, let's assume the Great Reset doesn't force us into pods and we end up with Mad Max instead, or something akin to it.


So society goes the way of the dodo bird, and the police don't exist outside of the Main Force Patrol (MFP) – Australia's highway patrol unit?  Get away from police rampaging in revenge, acquire firearms, grow corn, and start a multicultural plantation where anyone from any background can become my guardsman but the white liberal fleeing their own urban failures?  They harvest cotton and sew cotton accessories or they get the lash.  I would enjoy my fine cotton attire, my men would look so fine patrolling my workers. so fine indeed.

Moralities like liberalism got us into this mess, do not criticize my fine cotton suits made by the most delicate of children's hands with those _outdated_ social mores.  Those who believe them got what they _deserved._



furūtsu said:


> I was shitposting out of boredom, but I just wanna point out that it's kinda hard to "just go outside" if you live in a blue state and have retard neighbors who think you'll kill them and their grandmas by glancing in their directions without 3 masks on, lol.


Well, either the police still back them in which case you should move or agree to live under their continued thumb, or the police have broken down in which case your retard neighbors had better learn the "new normal" they so dedicatedly worked toward.  Masks are shot on site by the village sniper.








furūtsu said:


> Brazil 2.0
> 
> We don’t do a full return to monke but society no longer functions on a civilized level, massive crime rates, rampant corruption, constant riots, have to bribe cops just to travel etc


Leave the city. Leave the city. Leave the city.

If there is massive unrest, then the food supply is not going to function because stores will shift from large supermarkets to smaller stores with gunmen around like the Koreans on LA rooftops when our cultures are being enriched.  If the society just goes shanty town, you had better learn how to shoot and expect to have to form a political organization which suggests elements from society have to be criticized and order restored.



Johan Schmidt said:


> If the USA went 'poof' then the UK will follow in like two nanoseconds. So I guess I go across the road to where my hot neighbour lives, show her my gun, my potato/cabbage/carrot/broccoli plots, and my ability to collect rainwater and offer to share them if she becomes my cavewife. Then either get murdered for the aforementioned assets, or become a bandit king with the aforementioned assets.
> 
> Most likely starve to death though.


Power move is to make her come to you, or like the mongols you form a harem from the capture and pillage of other villages.  Mongolian tents were full of female slaves. They came from different countries, had different skin colors, and were like a multinational force. The family was managed by a head Mongolian wife, and the male owner only needs to sit and enjoy the blessings of the people.  Women respect the man who offers them "head wife" over other women when the alternative is urban prostitution.  Do not let her push you around!  Assert yourself.



Syaoran Li said:


> I'm getting everything essential that I can fit into the car along with a few items of sentimental or entertainment value and I'm bugging out to my dad's farm in the middle of nowhere.


This is the real answer, flee to safety and a foundation to begin again.  People stay in risky scenarios rather than admit defeat and humble themselves. Food, Clothing, Shelter, and the ability to grow back the luxuries you lost like electricity and reading. Mostly drugs and partying but high culture too.



Enjoy_the_Soylence said:


> A major reason Rome fell was de-urbanization. Move to the country, start farming? I've been trying to grow a few food crops the past few years, just to supplement groceries and uh, it ain't easy. I'm a bad farmer. When the food supply chain breaks, _so many_ people are going to starve to death.


Rome fell because urban areas above a certain population density are demographic death spirals.  Rome, even before the republic fell, required immigrants to sustain their numbers.  The new families never mix genetically with the old and the old are replaced entirely by the end of the Empire.

Growing food is hard work, crop co-ops and animal farms might be better relatively for you but you need help.  Try baby steps like spice gardens first until you manage that well.  You're doing the right thing trying.  So many people are going to die protecting their material things horrifyingly alone, then the few who remain will starve.  I think only 36% of people are going to make it after the cascade failure of cities fleeing and overwhelming city after city.



Dom Cruise said:


> Get together with my extended family and we all go into the mountains and form our own little society I guess.


That is the smart choice: clan, land, and sustainment.


----------



## Consenticles (Feb 18, 2021)

I cash in Russian citizenship and return from whence I came, to the frigid wasteland of Siberia.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Feb 18, 2021)

I'd head back to the mountains I grew up in.  I still have family there and friends I knew in childhood.  In truth, I'd trust the friends I haven't seen in 30 years more than the neighbors I've had over the last 20 years.  Living in a suburb, there is no real sense of community.  People come and go as they move for jobs or buy bigger homes.  It isn't the same as an area where your grandparents know your friends' grandparents.  In a tight knit community you know who you can trust and who you can't.  Places like that can handle a breakdown.  Where I live, I'd give it 2 (maybe 4 if I'm optimistic) weeks before the bands of looters made it to my neighborhood.  Might be less than that for the section 8 neighbors to discover I have stuff they want.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Feb 19, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Where do former members of a collapsed civilization go? Rome went extinct but Romans didn't.


The Eastern Roman Empire? They themselves going into Western Europe kickstarting the renaissance around a 1000 years later? You'd be surprised how many elites are able to pack up their bags and find somewhere new to settle down with the right amount of foresight and planning.

Anyway -- the other people in this thread are right; Start contacting real life friends you trust about this and talk to them honestly about it; Chances are if they are of a similar political view they will have though about the same thing one or twice and suddenly you are now engaging in real life planning with people you trust (And you would be surprised how many potential options become available when you have a group of people you trust willing to pool money into potential ideas).


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 19, 2021)

Have some form of technical skill when it comes to rural work, yuppies may starve but you won’t


----------



## FatalTater (Feb 19, 2021)

It'll be fine. Somebody's gotta pay for everyone, right?



			http://straightfromthea.com/2011/12/05/meet-angel-adams-woman-with-15-kids-3-baby-daddies-video/
		




			https://archive.vn/E0d3c
		


America may be doomed.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Care for yourself, your family and your support network of neighbors and acquaintances first.

Even if America collapses, communities can survive.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 19, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> Obviously organizing a small army with a cohesive, wacky theme (greasers, Roman Legionaires, etc) to rule the wastes is first priority.



This but unironically

You build the small community up to survive and then you go for the gimmicks.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 19, 2021)

So will these pods be free? And will I have to eat the bugs?

Anyway, poor people will survive like they always have. I've lived in pretty bad poverty and it's amazing how whiny you start to find other people in situations above your own. If the richies end up in a shambles because the poor burnt down their mansions and stole all the caviar well, they're gonna die crying in the streets. Living in luxury makes you weak. Those eccentric rich are probably on to something.

I'm the one thing I don't want to be. A survivor. The tougher the life the easier it usually is to make it through an apocalypse.

Sadly I am stuck in Philly and will probably get shot when Ty'Riqq and Rashawn realise all hell has broken loose and no one can stop them.



Wasteland Ranger said:


> Care for yourself, your family and your support network of neighbors and acquaintances first.
> 
> Even if America collapses, communities can survive.



My neighbors are an autist obsessed with trains, a couple of meth addicts and a couple of deathfats. Who do I eat first?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> My neighbors are an autist obsessed with trains, a couple of meth addicts and a couple of deathfats. Who do I eat first?


The deathfats, they'll eat you first if you don't


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Feb 19, 2021)

I think I'll die


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 19, 2021)

Replace with greater Nippon society just without the suicide and femboys. Instead imperialism with daimyos and shoguns...but keeping the anime and vidya


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Feb 19, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Care for yourself, your family and your support network of neighbors and acquaintances first.
> 
> Even if America collapses, communities can survive.


And just a disclaimer for the OP since I have been advocating for this sort of stuff for a while: Even if you end up being wrong about your doom predictions (perhaps it is taking longer than expected, perhaps a reformer comes in at the last millisecond, perhaps things just stagnate indefinitely, etc.) , by doing these sort of things you still learn valuable skills, strengthen ties with close friends, and probably discover a bunch of new opportunities to explore. So either way, regardless if things get worse or not, you still end up doing a lot of worthwhile things.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Feb 19, 2021)

Well Rome didn't go from Aurelian Golden Age to Mad Max Dark Ages in a day, nor was the collapse universal.
Accounts from the 5th-8th centuries show wild variations. In some places, it was a slow frog boiling over time. Life just got a little harder each year, but you and your family might get by. Maybe your daughter marries a nice German boy, and your kid rebels and wears trousers instead of a tunic. Bury your coins in the garden and eat less every year. The guy you pay taxes to is still Lucius, but he gives them to Fritigern.

Cities would get sacked, but you can read about rich people fucking off to their estates and spending the next 30 years eating figs, hosting dinner parties and writing longwinded letters. Some places held out and tried to stay Roman. Sometimes the Germans would just glom onto the top and still use Roman systems of local government. The Vandals in North Africa became assimilated and aped Roman culture til they got their shit pushed in by Belisarius.

Even the Eastern Empire wasn't safe, with armies of Goths wandering the countryside and besieging cities.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 20, 2021)

Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 said:


> Well Rome didn't go from Aurelian Golden Age to Mad Max Dark Ages in a day, nor was the collapse universal.
> Accounts from the 5th-8th centuries show wild variations. In some places, it was a slow frog boiling over time. Life just got a little harder each year, but you and your family might get by. Maybe your daughter marries a nice German boy, and your kid rebels and wears trousers instead of a tunic. Bury your coins in the garden and eat less every year. The guy you pay taxes to is still Lucius, but he gives them to Fritigern.
> 
> Cities would get sacked, but you can read about rich people fucking off to their estates and spending the next 30 years eating figs, hosting dinner parties and writing longwinded letters. Some places held out and tried to stay Roman. Sometimes the Germans would just glom onto the top and still use Roman systems of local government. The Vandals in North Africa became assimilated and aped Roman culture til they got their shit pushed in by Belisarius.
> ...



But notice that the collapse begins to quicken around the time of a great cultural shift to a more authoritarian ideology that operates on moral despotism and dogma that can never be questioned without harsh penalty.

This shift isn't the cause of the decline but rather a very prominent symptom.

With Rome, it was the rise of Christianity.

With America, it's the rise of the Woke Left.

Tellingly, the institutions this ideology completely takes over ends up becoming the one thing that will outlive the civilization itself.

I have a gut feeling that Silicon Valley might be to the United States what the Catholic Church was to the Roman Empire. 

For me, it's the inevitable and irreversible cultural shift that scares me the most.


----------



## Cabelaz (Feb 21, 2021)

It won't. Someone will come pick up the scraps and people will accept any sembelance of order they can get their hands on.
I never really got the idea of why people think things will just go full on mad max.


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 21, 2021)

In the best case scenario you are already chilling and vibing within self-sustaining community that can form a no-go zone when the collapse happens. Think of something akin to Orania or the Amish. Once the police ceases operations due to no longer getting paid and your have a tightly-knit community with the right numbers that can defend itself, you'd be pretty safe from raiders and bandits.

Alternatively you move to Vegas if you hear that some eccentric rich guy is doing some robotics related projects there.


Zero Day Defense said:


> What constitutes "collapse"?


The government inevitably running out of money and virtually ceasing to exist.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 21, 2021)

Fougaro said:


> The government inevitably running out of money and virtually ceasing to exist.


That just sounds like an ancap's wet dream-- ah, that's it.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Feb 21, 2021)

Fougaro said:


> Alternatively you move to Vegas if you hear that some eccentric rich guy is doing some robotics related projects there.


There's this guy who sounds like that but i think he moved to Austin or something.


----------



## Caustic Gelatin (Feb 21, 2021)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> The best advice is to fit in with the new society which comes as a result. Invest in bondage gear and assless chaps while you still can. A hockey mask never hurt anyone either:


Respectable. Personally I'm going with the thigh high boots + bandolier + red loincloth/briefs combo.


----------



## jje100010001 (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't see it collapsing completely, but in a realistic cascading collapse scenario, I do see lifestyles collapsing back to a 1900s-40s-era level, as infrastructure retreats back into the areas the consequential/remnant government deems important. Overall, the collapse will be measured in the lifespan of infrastructure, the condition of the world outside the US, and the ability of local government to pick up the slack.

Just of the top of my head- just scraping the tip of this massive crappile and the cascading secondary/tertiary effects it would have:
- Limited cheap oil available due to breakdown of national/international logistics. If oil is available, it'll be mostly North American in origin
- Modern agriculture breaks down due to lack of modern chemicals/equipment. Food security is going to be a big issue
- Modern houses and architecture will start decomposing, especially in colder climates where they must be heated or else they'll start molding over
- Local electricity/running water becomes unavailable over time, as infrastructure degrades
- You may see more localized infrastructure remaining in areas where local/state government survives, and resettlement closer to water
- Gradual breakdown of fast transportation as interstate road/rail quality decreases
- Complex electronics gradually disappearing due to logistics breaking down
- Resurgence of more primitive local manufacturing and decline of international trade
- Plastics disappear as a common manufacturing material
- Environmental culture becomes irrelevant as society moves to survival mode
- Majority of laws become irrelevant, due to lack of ability of government to effectively enforce them
- Majority of current urban cultures/subcultures become extinct
- No more Kiwifarms, nor the internet. Electronic hardware degrades, and massive amounts of electronic knowledge become lost
- Trust reverts back to local and familial/clan affiliation
- Elites will flee from the country, and head towards whatever safe haven they've deemed for themselves
- Urban planning becomes irrelevant due to lack of enforcement, and because most American cities rely on overstretched economic/logistics models for basic functions
- Cities in northern areas become ruralized, cities in arid climates become abandoned (water issues)
- Urban areas with some level of local governments will remain reasonably safe, though living conditions will still decrease, and their hinterlands will become far more localized
- Police will likely always remain in service to the local government, but the military may attempt to exert more regional power during the decline
- Reappearance of old illnesses due to breakdown in medical logistics, and more pandemics in remaining urban areas
- Uncontrolled urban areas become slaughterhouses for the stragglers fighting for looting rights/survival
- Overall, society becomes far more ruralized, and it'll be measured in decades. Escaping urbanites will flee to safety as far as their vehicles can take them.
- Like what's been said, the extent of the collapse also hinges on refugees causing cascading failures by overwhelming local governments during the initial phases of the collapse- unless some barriers to fast travel appear (i.e. bridges/ tunnels get destroyed)


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 21, 2021)

“Fun”times said:


> Well the obvious answer is go live in a van down by the river.


But don't forget to buy a food bucket first


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Feb 21, 2021)

Honestly, the only people I'm really close to that aren't my parents are shithead leftists that I gradually drifted away from politically. I'm probably going to get killed for wrongthink/wrongskin or starve


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## DeadFish (Feb 21, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> But notice that the collapse begins to quicken around the time of a great cultural shift to a more authoritarian ideology that operates on moral despotism and dogma that can never be questioned without harsh penalty.
> 
> This shift isn't the cause of the decline but rather a very prominent symptom.
> 
> ...


Depends how quick the collapse comes. Even if it takes awhile it won't stay. Why? The more primitive technology becomes the less woke people will be. 

Even then a breakdown of world order will leave other ideas alone. Why? Cause the systems feeding its growth will die. Islam still exist. Dharma religion still exists. 

Woke can only exist in a highly controlled and artificial environment


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Feb 21, 2021)

Start my own clan called The Saviors, and shake down other clans and communities for resources.


----------



## donjulio (Feb 22, 2021)

I’ll roam the mountains with a horde of dogs, attacking anything that comes too close to my lands, only allowing people safe passage if they bring an acceptable offering which my dogs will devour alive. I will then bless the nearby town with a good harvest for said offering.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a more serious take, using what I know about the USSR's failure. The bottom line is money dried up, to the point where everything non critical to government functions shut down.  Owe taxes? They couldn't even pay a person to collect them, etc etc.
_You will not see a Rome style failure where it resets the world without a serious SHTF scenario._ What you will see is a 10-15 year window of a restructure and rebuild, the first 5 of those years are going to be the hardest ones.

Do not stay in the cities, do not live in deserts, do not live on the shorelines, and DO NOT live in tundra. These are areas that the first 5 years will be a death sentence to live in because they require you bringing food and power in. Consider moving, or purchasing property somewhere cheap where you can move to in the event of a country wide collapse occurring.

You need 4 things to survive during those first 5 years. Water, Food, Ammo, and Fuel. In that order from highest to lowest priority. My recommendations as follows:

A clean, or the tools to clean a water source should be top priority. A hand or windmill powered pump jack can be adapted to pull water from a established well. Having a well period should be a top priority, pay to have one drilled and installed if you don't have one.  If this is not a option then locate a running stream, DO NOT drink runoff from a roof as the bacteria content is often extremely high. Your best bang for your buck for disinfectant is pool chlorine, mini tablets and shock powder are concentrates and last for years in storage where liquid chlorine does not.

Easiest food source is traditional homesteading, 1-2 acres of good soil. Use chickens and rabbits as your meat sources, with hunting and fishing as supplements. Canning supplies and salt bought in bulk for making jerky will go a long way and are reusable. 

For ammo save every bullet, become familiar with how to make black powder, perchlorates (primers), and lead casting. Have a dedicated black powder rifle and shotgun for hunting. For defense you should never fight alone, become part of your community so you have numbers on your side in the event raiders ever make it out to your neighborhood. 

Most modern liquid fuels go bad at the 6-12 month mark untreated, up to 3 years if stored and treated in the best of conditions. A small motorcycle and a vintage diesel/kerosene tractor should be part of your homestead. Ford model N, John Deere B, and equivalents are what you want. The older tractors will run on degraded fuel without issues, and will let you continue to do heavy work even after most clean fuel sources in your area will have depleted.

Your main goal above, is to weather that first 5 years. The vast majority of collapse scenarios will have started to end by the fifth year, and be back to a somewhat functional country by the 10 year mark.  
WWIII, Communism, zombie apocalypse (yes seriously), and cataclysmic events require completely different plans that may not even work depending on how events play out. Hence why I won't be covering those.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Feb 22, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> But notice that the collapse begins to quicken around the time of a great cultural shift to a more authoritarian ideology that operates on moral despotism and dogma that can never be questioned without harsh penalty.
> 
> This shift isn't the cause of the decline but rather a very prominent symptom.
> 
> ...


The cultural shift to Wokeism was caused by prosperity - mainly, by the weakness of mind and morals that prosperity allows people to achieve.  This weakness results in people abandoning religion and civic duty, to go chase money. It also results in birth rates cratering and a huge influx of immigrants to do the things that citizens will no longer do (like breed.)  Ancient Rome fell, because it, too became weak thanks to prosperity and immigration. Christianity was a reaction against this - a  religion that emphasized sacrifice and life in a world to come over life in an increasingly crumbling empire. Wokeism is not going to survive far into the future because its adherents just don't breed at replacement level, and if they replace the people in charge of the infrastructure with Hate Whitey Affirmative Action hires who think math is racist, then the prosperity that sustains wokeism won't last long as well.  What will last into the long term will probably be some pockets of conservative religious farmers (Muslim or an anti-Progressive form of Christianity,) and some cities with a fabulously rich overclass and huddled masses of immigrants from China or Mexico. America will balkanize, but it will be more of a "Countryside verses Cities" thing rather than a 'breaking up into different states/territories" thing.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Feb 22, 2021)

potato in mah painus said:


> A clean, or the tools to clean a water source should be top priority. A hand or windmill powered pump jack can be adapted to pull water from a established well. Having a well period should be a top priority, pay to have one drilled and installed if you don't have one.  If this is not a option then locate a running stream, DO NOT drink runoff from a roof as the bacteria content is often extremely high. Your best bang for your buck for disinfectant is pool chlorine, mini tablets and shock powder are concentrates and last for years in storage where liquid chlorine does not.
> 
> Easiest food source is traditional homesteading, 1-2 acres of good soil. Use chickens and rabbits as your meat sources, with hunting and fishing as supplements. Canning supplies and salt bought in bulk for making jerky will go a long way and are reusable.
> 
> ...


I would also add that it's really important to gather reference materials on all aspects of your new life. Mechanical manuals for the machinery that you have, animal husbandry and farming books, anything that you can get your hands on. 
If the above situation does occur (and it's more realistic than a straight to Mad Max scenario), the changes to the environment will possibly cause infestations of different insects, livestock may get different diseases than the usual, and without the internet, most people will be unable to cope. 
Of course, machines will inevitably break down, so having a reference book will be invaluable, and close study prior to any collapse will give you a better idea of tools/spare parts you may need.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Feb 22, 2021)

I'll wave from across the pond.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Feb 22, 2021)

Croan Çhiollee said:


> I would also add that it's really important to gather reference materials on all aspects of your new life. Mechanical manuals for the machinery that you have, animal husbandry and farming books, anything that you can get your hands on.
> If the above situation does occur (and it's more realistic than a straight to Mad Max scenario), the changes to the environment will possibly cause infestations of different insects, livestock may get different diseases than the usual, and without the internet, most people will be unable to cope.
> Of course, machines will inevitably break down, so having a reference book will be invaluable, and close study prior to any collapse will give you a better idea of tools/spare parts you may need.


This is a very good point, and right now books can be had for free in a lot of places between closing libraries and schools.


----------



## stares at error messages (Feb 22, 2021)

It will. You should have holocaust money and a go-bag. To put in in historical terms when Rome collapses, learn Persian and run away to Arabia.

When it happens most like the first thing to go will be the power grid. Every thing we do is extremely dependent on digital technology and the power grid. I know I could go back to the 1950's level of computers, but I can't imagine surviving very well without the power grid. Since history rhymes, it puts us in a good position to prepare for the inevitable collapse of the West. I think it's very likely to happen and that it should happen. No one is happy with their lives, many people feel they don't have a future, and there is nothing but shallow entertainment to indulge-in for most people. While the West is the most martially wealthy it's ever been and it's very a nice place at the moment because of that, people in the North America and Europe are poor. They have no deep culture, no grand narratives, and solely interested in redistributing the wealth they have to people who largely throw it away. Redistribution make the society feel unfair, while trying to be more just. Dis-functional ideas like transgender-ism are more and more widely accepted while being entirely disruptive and unhelpful to most people who are actually suffering. Grifting on the Internet is now the most popular job out there. We don't make things anymore and most don't care to or know how. It's not going to be fun living in a post collapse society even if it's for the best in the long run.


----------



## Titos (Feb 22, 2021)

Down all the alcohol I have and rejoice in the fact that I am now the master of my own destiny and can shoot my guns at people who piss me off without a bunch of fat retards ganking me. Also synthesize a bunch of Chlorine Triflouride because fuck it, if I'm going down I'm making it a spectacle in Minecraft.


----------



## Dread First (Feb 24, 2021)

Grit my teeth and bear through the reconstruction process. No matter how bad shit gets here in America, it can always be much worse.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 24, 2021)

The collapse of the current America really isn't the scariest thing, it's all the shit that could potentially replace it.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 25, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Where do former members of a collapsed civilization go? Rome went extinct but Romans didn't.
> 
> Also, as part of this intellectual exercise, let's assume the Great Reset doesn't force us into pods and we end up with Mad Max instead, or something akin to it.


Stay there and rebuild? What do you think Spaniards, French, Italians, and Romanians are?


----------



## DeadFish (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> The collapse of the current America really isn't the scariest thing, it's all the shit that could potentially replace it.


I prefer my tyrants within strangling distance


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> I prefer my tyrants within strangling distance


What if I told you the current situation pre-collapse is definitely not the worst case scenario for you, then


----------



## Regu (Feb 27, 2021)

Grab a shovel and make good on that Communist fuck, Khrushchev's word.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Feb 27, 2021)

Depends. As I've gotten older, I've learned the importance of being mobile and having a bug out bag. If shit really got real, the Mrs. and I could get out of dodge pretty quick. I include a decent amount of food/water and other basic supplies I know I can make last while working the land.

I thank God every day that, despite me being a computer nerd, my Dad forced me to join the boy scouts and taught me how to hunt/fish/scavenge. I know enough and live in a rural enough area that I could go off grid pretty quickly.

Biggest tips: (forgive me if this comes across as autistic. But it's valuable information to know.)

1. Go rural quickly. Don't be caught in the city. Roaming looters and all the mad max level shit will start in them when things start to break down. Keep yourself armed and avoid areas with large populations. Everyone else will be trying to leave the cities as well. Be careful not to get jammed up on the interstate.
2. Make sure you can sustain a potable water supply either through a clean freshwater supply, boiling, or using camping water treatment products.
3. Learn to ration and how to maximize your supplies. Being careful not to go too extreme and starve yourself.
4. Learn how to scavenge and hunt quickly. Prioritize dry foods. Nuts are a great energy dense food, but really high in salt. Trail mix is better if you have to watch your water supply.
5. Learn the value of sharing food/supplies if it'll sway others around you to look on you favorably. Giving that piece of meat to a starving man on the road may save your ass one day.
6. Shelter is important but keep it relatively mobile for a bit if things really pop off. A car can easily be a quick and dirty shelter as long as you can keep a good supply of gas. Don't depend on it long term however. It will eventually need repair and you won't be able to source parts. An RV in the middle of nowhere can be an effective drop house once the engine starts to go. Remember most modern gasoline will only keep for about 3-6 months.
7. Know basic agriculture concepts and basic crops that can be farmed small scale. Keep a variation of seeds in your bug out bag. Trade any extra you might have. They would be a valuable bartering tool.
8. Have a good well stocked first aid kit and basic medications in your bug out bag. Also, rope for the love of God rope. It's one of those things that has a million potential uses.


----------



## Smolrolls (Feb 27, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> Obviously organizing a small army with a cohesive, wacky theme (greasers, Roman Legionaires, etc) to rule the wastes is first priority.


Patrolling the mojave almost make you wish for a nuclear winter


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Feb 27, 2021)

I live pretty close to one of the American Megalopolises, so I'd probably get gang raped by raiders or some shit. I just hope they're wearing stupid costumes so my death is entertaining to others.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 28, 2021)

Fucking migrate, if you have foreign parents or grandparents you might qualify for dual citizenship in that country, just hope they came from another first world country

But then again if shit really goes down like it happened in venezuela then even a third world country like mexico is better than staying

If you're talking global extinction-level shit then get some shotgun mouthwash


----------

